# late nights



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

well is it just me or has anyone else noticed that most of the rver's on here are not posting after 10:00pm?? could it just be me or is it because of the winter shut down ,, sorry just being bored in my winter blue's state ,,  :laugh:  :laugh: 

But on the up side i would like to say this to all rver's out there ,, please have a safe and fun loving family Thanksgiving ,, and please remember we are blessed with what we have and the way we can live out our lives on the road ,, but also think of those who can't even imagine the world we live in (as rver's) ,, so this turkey day ,, say a special prayer for those less fortunate ,, and pray that some day they can do what we do ,, GOD BLESS everyone and have a safe and happy Thanksgiving  :approve:   
Rod


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

RE: late nights

ok now i guess i made all the rver's mad ,, cuase of the latenight thingy ,,, yea right ,, there up as late as i am ,, but just to tired to type ,,,,,    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: late nights

:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: late nights

well so much for the late nights ,, hell i can't keep up with u guyys posting here and posting there ,, Bty i hope u read the second half of this post ,, cause i really mean it...

and nash  :dead:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: late nights

Where is the second half :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: late nights

Just read it agian silly  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
It's the second paragraph    
Don't tell me Tex taught u to read  :question:  :question:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: late nights

Dog gone that tex he didn't teach me nothing about paragraphs :disapprove:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: late nights

Ok then i guess u'll have to stay after school and right " DL's diesel smoke smells good" 100 hundred times  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:    :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: late nights

If I wrote that 100 times his head would be so big Texs hat would not even fit him :blackeye:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: late nights

Well they turn the electricity off about this time ever nite so guess I'll


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: late nights

U'r killing me  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
And them some ,, got tired of pushing the laugh button...
Bty i have had the most fun on here tonight ,, then ever ,, got away from all the tech stuff and had fun ,,, as i hope everyone else did ,, looking at our silly post ,, but i'm not done yet     :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: late nights

well since Nash's power got shut off i guess i'm gonna turn off too ,, it's been fun tonight and hope to see u all tomorrow night ,,,(this sounds like a Mickey mouse show ending) but anyway ,, we might get back to tech questions if all is good so too all a good night ,, and if i get thrown in front of a rv before thanksgiving ,, all have a very family filled day ,, and eat everything up    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
To be serious ,, i'll be back tomorrow night ,, same bat channel ,, same bat time :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :8ball:


----------



## *scooter* (Nov 21, 2007)

Re: late nights

OK, here I am....Hey where'd everyone go ???
 :laugh:  :laugh: 
Its just a little after 9 pm here.


----------



## *scooter* (Nov 21, 2007)

Re: late nights

Man !  You wait all day and then get online and then the electricity goes off.  :dead:  Go figure.  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Re: late nights

sorry for the late reply ,, but u know how it goes ,, they shut down the electric ,, and then they remember it's a holiday weekend ,, so we'll sleep in and turn the power back on after turkey day ,,, boy what a job,, just kidding around ,, i also logged on after everyone was gone ,, including u ,, but i'm still wondering "why am i just now posting this" i guess i got oldtimers ,,, i thinks it was DL diesel fumes that made forget ,,, oops it was mine ,,, i was trying to duplicate DL diesel smell ,, and i think i over did it ,,,     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Hey scooter ,, glad u see our side of the humor of rving... poke at us anytime :approve:


----------



## *scooter* (Nov 28, 2007)

Re: late nights

730, 
Thanks for the invite to poke at ya.  But remember, I expect it back !  I love the humor side of most everything.  Being a retired cop, I have seen the other side.  I try to get on a least once a day, almost have to, to keep up with you all.  Sometimes the morning works best, then the eveings are better.  My daughter moved in with her two kids, so there goes the office and unlimited access to the computer.    :blackeye:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Re: late nights

I think it's time for a remodel    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Re: late nights

well here we go again ,, i all wired from the day of work ,, and no one to type to or no tech ??? to answer , and most of all no one to pick on or to pick on me ,,, so here we go again  :sleepy:  :sleepy:  :sleepy:  i will sure be glad when all these rv'ers start going agian ,, man it's been boring around here at night ,,, but i'm up till at least 2am so i can't blame them ,,, ok i'll shut up for now and might even try to go to bed ,, gotta be up early in the morning ,, but what else is new


----------



## *scooter* (Nov 29, 2007)

Re: late nights

The thought of remodeling....ugh !  The daughter hopefully won't be here that long (for her sake).  That's one reason why we moved.  Not much goin' on here.  Would like some rain though.  I get to go to my son's place and help him with some crown molding in the 'baby to be' room.


----------

